# Extreme Racing Stadium Truck



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

OK guys im looking at getting an Electric Stadium Truck For pure Racing. Im looking for speed,reliability and handling in stock form (FORGET ALL MEY OTHER POSTS RIGHT)I cant make up my mind(LOL). I have picked out a few. Here they are
-Duratrax evader Pro
-Team losi xxx-t (not mF)
-team associated T4 (rtr)
Im kinda on a buget and i will eventually upgrade the electronics and the chassis So which one do you guys think( i Want your opinion)


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Dollar for dollar You can't go wrong with Associated or Losi. See what your LHS stocks parts for and use that as a factor in your choice. I have owned both Losi and Associated and have been very happy with both. I have a soft spot for associated but that is just me. My first real race truck was a Losi and it was great. Both Trucks are bread for racing and there is 20 years of racing engineering in them. I wouldn't consider a duratrax for racing. I don't think it has been areound the block enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

why don't you want the mf?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

the evader pro is a really good truck, ive got a normal eevader and its crazy fast and handles like a dream, are you going to race? if so what class??stock? modified?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Are you getting the RTR or a kit that you will build and add your own electronics? 
The Losi has the best electronics for the RTR.
The also have a new RTR With Brushless which is awesome!
As far as the chassis goes...
Apple and oranges with between the Associated and Losi.
Duratrax is the lesser of the three.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

oh!and if your on a budjet go for the evader!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Two things to consider. 1) what does your LHS stock for parts. 2) what kind of tracks are you going to run on? Losi will do better on rougher tracks but the Associated will run faster on flat tracks. The little diferance betwen each will take a while for you to notice once your driving is smooth enough.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

LOSI seems to be the way to go for offroad, but the evader is cheap and parts are usually easy to find and they are cheap, good luck


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> why don't you want the mf?


NOTHING IS WRONG WITH IT ITS PERFECT BUT IM ON A BUGET!


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> why don't you want the mf?


NOTHING IS WRONG WITH IT ITS PERFECT BUT IM ON A BUGET!


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

at my lhs the xxx-t and the evader are the same price. But the T4 is the cheapest


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

go with the t4 then its a great truck!!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

well, if they are the same price at your hobby store go with the associated t4


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

My track is almost all jumps it has one straight away. It looks fairly ruff and loose ( from the Monster Trucks). i kinda want to get the xxx-t Brushless. It looks sweet and then i wouldnt have to upgrade the motor and esc. Does that sound like agood plan Tell me what you think

I forgot my password and it wouldnt email me back my password. So i made a new one. Just informing you lol


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I havent seen one run yet but they look sweet, with novak esc and motor straped to it, it should be pretty good


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

if your track is all jumps don't do the t4!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> if your track is all jumps don't do the t4!


that is true, I have heard that a LOSI is more "foregiving"


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

ok i race ae cars but for the money the xxxt rtr is a better value than the t4 chassis wise both are very capable but the difference is in the electronics with the losi you get a jr xr-2i radio (good quality am with 2 model memory) the t4 you get a basic airtronics radio (good quality but basic), with the losi you get a jr z590m metal gear high torque servo, ae plastic geared standard servo, esc losi you get a losi badged version of a novak xrs with ae it depends on which rtr you get basic rtr you ge an lrp runner if it's an se or race spec rtr you get an lrp ai (much better than a runner)

if you can afford the brushless version i would go for that as long as your track allows brushless

when i worked at my lhs i set up one of my employee's with a xxxt rtr to start racing with (he was a flier) all we changed on the truck was the esc (the rtr had a gm v4 at the time but we wanted a forward only esc) to an lrp sport, tires used what worked at the track and the setup again to what worked at the track i shook the truck down for him and it was fast enough to win the stock a-main with just the changes i mentioned the truck was capable of running within a couple tenths of my t4 (which held the track record)

like i said i race the t4 but the xxxt rtr is a better value since it includes better components.

the evader-sorry but don't waste your time as you'll buy a t4 or xxxt down the road anyway

hope this helps
travis


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

if you drive agressively i like the t4. if you drive it propperly over jumps (dont try to coast/slow down) it jumps really good. over big rough stuff i like it too but i think on tight semi rough track the losi does have the advantage but on sweeping turns (180 degree wide radious) i definately would take a t4. always seems like on half the track one has thee advantage over the other. i havent gotten to the point yet with my t4 where i can carry the speed in the tight stuff


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

FBR said:


> ok i race ae cars but for the money the xxxt rtr is a better value than the t4 chassis wise both are very capable but the difference is in the electronics with the losi you get a jr xr-2i radio (good quality am with 2 model memory) the t4 you get a basic airtronics radio (good quality but basic), with the losi you get a jr z590m metal gear high torque servo, ae plastic geared standard servo, esc losi you get a losi badged version of a novak xrs with ae it depends on which rtr you get basic rtr you ge an lrp runner if it's an se or race spec rtr you get an lrp ai (much better than a runner)
> 
> if you can afford the brushless version i would go for that as long as your track allows brushless
> 
> ...


holy crap you gave me alot of info

I am Lening toward the xxx-t now


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

i dnot really like the T4 for some reason i dont know why but i love the xxx-t Brushless.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

hockeyman2 said:


> i dnot really like the T4 for some reason i dont know why but i love the xxx-t Brushless.


well go for the LOSI xxx-t brushless, If I where you that is what I would choose also,,,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

well id go for the t4, for some odd reason i cant stand losi, tires/cars/trucks/etc. no idea why just hate it!


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> well id go for the t4, for some odd reason i cant stand losi, tires/cars/trucks/etc. no idea why just hate it!


Same with me but with team associated. I like traxxas, duratrax, team LOSI, and Hpi


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea i like some what the same companys except losi!! i really like tamiya always have always will!!!!!


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> yea i like some what the same companys except losi!! i really like tamiya always have always will!!!!!


No affence but temyia doesn't make near as good quaility as other country but thats my opinion


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

tamiya is really focused on the tc thing now proof is in the back to back world championships however they are working on a race 4wd buggy that looks to have some promise
travis


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea some day ill have a trf 415!! if i upgrade my ta04 alot it'll be close to the trf!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> yea some day ill have a trf 415!! if i upgrade my ta04 alot it'll be close to the trf!!


tamiya does have some nice tc out,,,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i like how they handle! they are like nothing else, my dream is to be a sponsored driver for tamiya!! i would be soo happy i would help anyone and just, i dunno , but it would be awesome!!!


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

there are really only 2 trucks to get either a form of the xxx-t or a t4. alll the others are a little heavy. i have been beat by a cheaper truck but it wasnt due to the truck as much as it was due to the driver/motor i still run stock motors in truck open classes until i get iut down better.


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

yeap man i would defanetly go will the xxx-t i personally have 2 and i race my mf-2 i tried racin one of my friends t-4's but it just don't handle good over the bumppy sections like the mf-2 and since you are a begginer i would go with the new rtr brushless truck from losi that way no building moters and it's all pretty much ready to go


hope this help's


----------

